# How soon can i take a HPT after a 3day transfer? pls reply. x



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

hi all - wer currently on our 1st 2ww and its 5 days past transfer - its hard not knowing if the ivf has worked or not, when can i take a home test after a 3 day transfer - i cant wait till the 7th june it feels 2 far away. xx


----------



## Variety (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, if you are 5 days after a 3 day transfer I would not wind yourself up and do a test before the 7th, I make this about 14days post EC and about the earliest any clinic would recommend to test. Most are 16 days. Honestly an inconclusive answer is far worse than not knowing. I did mine at 14 days and it was very very faint, 16 days (as per my clinic) it was still faint but a line is a line.
Good luck and don't cave in its not worth it... 
Vx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Wait until your OTD hun. I had a 3 day transfer and tested 11dpt, it came back negative but on otd it was positive   give some time for late implantation, it will save you a lot of crying xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi, 

I got a clear positive 9dp5dt = 14 days.  So for you it would 11 days after transfer. . .but as Tickey said below everyone is different and a positive could still come later.  If you are hardcore enough to deal with an negative that might be inconclusive then you can do it.  Take care not do to it earlier if you had a fresh cycle as the trigger could still be in your system and give you a false positive. 

Good luck to you XX


----------



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Vixter_1 - it is a fresh cycle for us so i certainly dont want a false positive so thanks for that advice. xx   congrats 2 u hun. xx

Hi Ticky - congrats 2 u    and you have told me something i never thought could be so again you advise to wait so thank you. xx

Hi Variety - thanks for your advice to wait - it is sooooo hard - i thought it would fly by but time seems to be frozen as we wait for the blood test date. I'll keep    for a positive - good luck to you. xx


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Cheeraberra
Im nearly the same as you, im now 5dp 2dt and for the first time started to feel a little bit of mild cramping today, am trying to cnvince myself its implantation! I was positive for the first 2 days, then had two days of feeling like it wont work.
Iv stocked up on tests so will probably take a test a day or 2 early as I wont be able to resist
wishing you lots of luck  xxxxx


----------



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Dinkin82 - wishing u lots of luck too - the time is going soooo slow. 5 more days and counting lol.


----------

